# My Favorite Barn on PEI (PIC)



## Rebbetzin (Aug 1, 2012)

I just loved the countryside on PEI!!  
This is one of the great hip roof barns that dot the scenery.


----------



## TGreenhut (Aug 1, 2012)

Love it! I wish my barn looked like that! My goats would be in HEAVEN (not that they aren't already LOL).


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 2, 2012)

PEI is a cool place. I toured there a few years ago. Actually I camped for 3 weeks between there and all over Nova Scotia. 
I highly recommend either for a holiday destination. The people were friendly and there was seafood everywhere!


----------

